# Piranha and comet



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/835161852


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm surpised your spilo hasn't killed the comet.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

How do you he didn't? ???

But actually, he hasn't, deep down deep deep in my heart I feel sorta bad for the comet, he has no tail fin left what-so-ever and is having a helluva time swimming around in the current. Im going 2 bed, if he's still kicking in the morning, i am gonna put him outta his misery.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Unless, the comet turns the table. Cyprinids have teeth deep down in their throat and if he gets ahold of that spilo..blah blah.. ok. The goldfish is a goner!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice pic


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL







...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Update please, and don't forget to shoots some horror-pics for the carnage-thread


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Sorry, that comet is long since been flushed, wasn't much carnage, just his tail bit off, he wasn't looking so hot so I just put him out of his misery Oo


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

That sucks!! So he never finished the job.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont understand. why would you throw a feeder in there and then fell bad about it for having his tail bitten off. Would did you think was gonna happen?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

To quote myself



> deep down deep deep in my heart I feel sorta bad for the comet


That doesn't neccasarily sound like I was crying over my tank w/ a box of tissues does it? I honestly could give 2 sh!ts about any comet or any fish I throw in there, if I did, I wouldn't do it. What I met was my P is still 2 small to finish off a bigger fish, so the comet was sorta suffering, and again, deep down deep deep in my heart I felt sorta bad for it, I do have somewhat of a conscious.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

net the feeder...stab him.. and throw him back in


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> net the feeder...stab him.. and throw him back in


I did in fact try that once, but the fiance walked in and raised some serious hell, lol, next time I will do it when she's not around. thanks.

I bet if a member of PETA was to see that comment, among other things on this site, they would have a sudden heart attack and die


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> I bet if a member of PETA was to see that comment, among other things on this site, they would have a sudden heart attack and die


 LOL..probably







..... LOL they'd see the mouse video


----------

